# How to make my bettas happy :)



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, I've had my betta for 2 weeks now, and my new one for 3 days now, and I want to make them as happy and comfortable as possible. hopefully award me with a bubble nest? suggestions please


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Johnificent said:


> Well, I've had my betta for 2 weeks now, and my new one for 3 days now, and I want to make them as happy and comfortable as possible. hopefully award me with a bubble nest? suggestions please


 Kaida made me a bubble nest after I fed him about six pellets and let him flare at his reflection for a little bit. Kalona is just happy nomming on the leaf of his bamboo plant...(I'm not kidding I went to feed him and saw him nomming on it. XD)


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You will hopefully see bubblenests and happy fish with nice clean water, yummy food and fun things to do! But not all bettas make bubble nests when they are happy!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

oh, ok  because my betta moonstone made me a bubble nest on the third day i had him, then never saw one again..... my water seems very clear, i havent changed it in about 2 days.... but, its still very clear! i want to get them a bigger tank, but my dad keeps asking that lady at petco, and all she says is bs.  and my dad believes her because he thinks all the fish department ppl are "professionals"...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, your tank for now is okay, because it is 1.25 gallons per fish, with a filter! That is definitely better than most bowls and things. She is not correct, but compared to what she probably reccomends to most new betta owners, that is a mansion.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

i hate that petco lady! so, when should i replace my filter cartridge?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

My booklet said monthly, but because you have 2 fish in yours I'd do it every 2 weeks minimum.  And ugh, yes, I can't stand pet store people at Petco. The petsmart people near me are smarter though, but petco...? No way. This one lady there reccomended a half gallon tank, when there was a 1 gallon with an airstone 5 feet away with an airstone... sigh. I mean, the 1 gallon isn't perfect! But it's better than a 1/2 gallon bowl! Ugh, people. One day I'm going to work at a petstore and actually reccomend the right supplies to people!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

i was actually thinkin of that for extra money when im in college? ha, LOL, us kids........ 2 weeks? :O LOL if you dont change your filter cartridge, does your water like turn super dirty? O_O


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 7, 2011)

Great post, thanks for asking! I Hope you get your bubblenests, i love seeing those


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL i do want to see bubblenests! that would be really cool, id take lots of pics and post it up here, LOL XD


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

In no particular order  
1. clean water! 2. lots of places to swim over, under, between, 3. places to rest, like big soft leaves, 4. warm water!, 5. yummmmy food like frozen or live food, 5. mix it up, when you do full water changes you could rearrange their decor or add new ones

I'm sure there's plenty more, those are just the few that popped into my head right away. ^^


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, those are great tips! In repsonse to your question, it doesn't neccessarily make the water dirty, but the filter doesn't work as well and some of the bits it sucks up just go back in the water... so it's better to switch it sometimes!  And wow, look at your avatar! Moonstone looks amazing, so healthy!


----------

